#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόγραμμα για επίλυση στατικών ο/σ και μεταλλικών κατασκευών

## panosd

Καλησπερα, θα ηθελα να μου προτεινεται καποιο προγραμμα για επιλυση στατικων σε κατασκευες απο ο/σ κ σε μεταλλικες κατασκευες. 

Οι κατασκευες απο ο/σ θα ειναι το πολυ 3-4 οροφοι κ οι μεταλλικες 8-10 μετρα.

Εχω διαβασει τα σχετικα θεματα αλλα δεν εχω καταλήξει καπου. 

Στο παρελθον εχω δουλεψει το stereostatika για 2οροφες κατοικιες κ μου φανηκε καλο. 

Ειναι προτειμοτερο να παρω 2 ανεξαρτητα? Ενα για ο/σ κ ενα για μεταλλικες?

 Γιατι απ'οτι καταλαβα τα προγραμματα που υποστηριζουν κ τα 2 εχουν ελλείψεις στον ενα η στον αλλο τομεα.

----------


## Xάρης

Απ' ό,τι λες είδες τα παρακάτω θέματα:
Λογισμικό για στατικά (σκυρόδεμα και μεταλλικά)Λογισμικό για στατικά μεταλλικών κατασκευών;
Συνέχισε τη συζήτηση εκεί.

----------


## eMichanikos.gr

Το θέμα κλειδώνει. Η συζήτηση μπορεί να συνεχιστεί στα θέματα που παρέπεμψε ο συνάδελφος Χάρης.

----------

